# A simplified bombing instructional manual.



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

So, I post a WTB for "coffin" cigar boxes. Just a simple request for 4 empty coffin boxes, for a brainy storage idea I had. No big deal. Figure I'll trade a few sticks, or send a few bucks for the trouble. SIMPLIFIED offers to send me four of em, gratis. (See what I did there? "Simplified" bombing instructional manual? Hmmm? Hmmm?) And, of course, he refuses a trade offer or payment.

Ok, what a swell gorilla. Spending a bit of his time and trouble to spend $6, hit the post office, and mail 'em to me. I think that's great, and a perfect example of being a great BOTL, as well as another reason CS is a great place. And here the boxes are, as promised.

Of course... why just send some boxes when you can blow a guy away? CHECK OUT THIS BOMB!!! Apparently, there needed to be some "filler" in the package so the boxes wouldn't rattle around? Seriously!

And here they are lined up all pretty...

Seriously? I ask for some cigar boxes. I'M THE GUY ASKING FOR SOMETHING. Granted, I wasn't asking for much, but again... Simplified offers his time and trouble for a guy he only met online because the guy was ASKING for something!

And not only do I get what I am asking for FOR FREE, but I get kicked in the pants with an EXTREMELY GENEROUS BOMB that snuck in with the boxes.

And there you have it. Purely illogical and unfettered goodwill on the part of an outstanding BOTL. The jungle is an awesome place on account of guys like Simplified.

RG bumps for Simplified are definitely in order!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

What a great hit! gotta be careful about what you ask for here in the jungle. Gorillas really don't know the difference between cigars and wooden boxes.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sams the man. Just don't get between him and his fountain soda. :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome hit those look great:tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

khubli said:


> What a great hit! gotta be careful about what you ask for here in the jungle. Gorillas really don't know the difference between cigars and wooden boxes.


they dont know the difference between cigars and anything.....they think cigars are the same as everything else in the world...:r

nice hit and enjoy some fine lookin sticks


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

What a Jerk!






Coolest kind out there!! Great sticks, he rocks!! :tu


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Some beautiful sticks from that far away isle of which we do not speak. Very nice hit!!!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome hit!:tu


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Sams the man. Just don't get between him and his fountain soda. :tu


:r :tpd:

Sam's one helluva guy...no doubt about it!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> :r :tpd:
> 
> Sam's one helluva guy...no doubt about it!


:tpd: Grills a mean steak as well.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> :tpd: Grills a mean steak as well.


Yes. Yes, he does!


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

NICE HIT!!! that montecristo and that boli pc :dr:dr:dr:dr. mmmmmm


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Very nice tag-alongs, Sam is one great BOTL!!:dr:dr:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like he simplified you in a complex way....:tu


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Well didn't the coffins need pall barers?


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Silly gorillas are bad businessmen... they always seem to give more than they get


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok...gotta ask. What are your plans for the coffins? Storing special cigars? If you don't mind me asking. Nice hit by the way.


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

OtterAKL4987 said:


> Ok...gotta ask. What are your plans for the coffins? Storing special cigars? If you don't mind me asking. Nice hit by the way.


The coffins will be part of a brilliantly devised storage scheme... they'll be a structural component to a thingamabob I'm going to do with some cedar trays and a coolerdor. It's going to be super-awesome. (Umm... currently, I'm kinda going to put two of each of them on top of one tray, then stack another tray on top of it. I think it will be good for circulation. I do, however, have grandiose plans to turn them into permanent fixtures on the trays to aid in stacking.)


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

You just don't get coffin tag alongs like that anymore. Very nicely done!


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Enjoy them smokes and some day pay it forward!:ss


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

This is just sick! I can't wait for the day that I accumulate enough ISOMs to start bombing away with those! Fantastic gesture, brother! :tu

Jason


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Sam is a true BOTL and one of the nicest people you will ever meet.
A sneaky SOB, too. 

Nice going, Sam.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

Sam is a very nice guy indeed


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

MAN! That's like a "Who's Who" of incredible ISOM smokes. 
Just goes to show you can NEVER trust a gorilla offering to help. :r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Blew ya ass up like a little..oh never mind..nice hit Sam...LoL..


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

hahaha, sleeper hit!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

This is classic CS!!!! I have only been here a very short time and am amazed by the generosity that has been shown to me and others here. I try and explain what goes on at CS and my cigar friends don't believe the stories.
This is just one more example of what kind of people are here. 
I am very grateful I have found CS and the people that make it what it is.
Sam, the other brothers have summed it up very well, not much more I can say.
May someone be in a position to bomb the liven :BS out of you! :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> This is classic CS!!!! I have only been here a very short time and am amazed by the generosity that has been shown to me and others here. I try and explain what goes on at CS and my cigar friends don't believe the stories.
> This is just one more example of what kind of people are here.
> I am very grateful I have found CS and the people that make it what it is.
> Sam, the other brothers have summed it up very well, not much more I can say.
> May someone be in a position to bomb the liven :BS out of you! :ss


Just noticed that was my 100th post! How fitting my milestone was marked in such a great thread.
(I think if I remember correctly 100 posts and you can give RG bumps. I have work to do!)


----------

